# T-shirt suppliers



## Omarjimenez (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi I would like to ask you for help and if you can provide me names for t-shirts suppliers, i am expecting to buy 4-6k per year. I am planning to do sublimation, screen printing and heat transfer.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Take a look at the list of preferred vendors at the left of this page.


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

What he said ^


----------



## vertexprints (Feb 10, 2015)

you can also check out region specific forums ..


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Where are you located so we can make good suggestions?


----------



## pushingoff (Apr 20, 2015)

Are you looking in the UK or US? Or perhaps even somewhere else...


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

TSC Apparel TSC Apparel


----------



## Farhanandbro (Apr 19, 2015)

Where are yoy located?


----------



## Omarjimenez (Apr 8, 2015)

I am located in El Paso TX. I will be importing these t'shirts to Juarez Mexico where I have my business. I sell sublimated t'shirts to schools.


----------



## Omarjimenez (Apr 8, 2015)

BidsMaven said:


> Take a look at the list of preferred vendors at the left of this page.


Do you know if any of these suppliers have a prices lower than $1.40 per piece? I am planning to buy between 4-6k per year


----------



## Omarjimenez (Apr 8, 2015)

I am located in El Paso TX. I will be importing these t'shirts to Juarez Mexico where I have my business. I sell sublimated t'shirts to schools.


----------

